

Samsung to Announce Android-Powered Galaxy S Camera This Week  - andreiursan
http://mashable.com/2012/08/28/samsung-galaxy-camera/

======
andreiursan
[Joking] this looks like a copy of this: [Fake Video] LEAKED Official Apple
iPhone 5 Promo Video - Keynote 2012
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIRBxRlsYR0&sns=em](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIRBxRlsYR0&sns=em)

